# NEW: Big Bang Orchestra: Capricorn - Free Expansion!



## Ben (Feb 11, 2020)

We did it again - and released a free expansion pack for all BBO: Capricorn users!

This bonus packs adds 3 additional musical patterns, available as _Tutti _*and* _String section_ only.




Make sure to download the expansion here:






MyProducts - Vienna Symphonic Library


Your purchased products




www.vsl.co.at











--- original post ---





Our next chapter in the BBO Series: BBO: Capricorn is finally here!
Capricorn is packed with ostinatos and riffs. Action at your fingertips!

Ready-to-use orchestral phrases for super-quick orchestrations
Riffs and patterns played by a large 70-piece orchestra
Hundreds of combinable 4-bar themes
Multiple microphone positions, additional close mic positions
Exceptional acoustics of the large Synchron Stage Vienna

The riffs are structured in three categories that can be combined with each other:

Main Themes: Presenting the entire tonal spectrum of the symphony orchestra
Low Riffs: Played by the lower registers of strings, woodwinds and brass
High Riffs: Played by the higher registers of strings, woodwinds and brass
Introductory Price: € 60 (reg. € 90)

Walkthrough Video:




Want to go even more epic? Check out the current Vienna Voices / Konzerthaus Organ sale!
I hope you are as excited as me for what's coming next


----------



## Salorom (Feb 11, 2020)

Can’t wait for Synchron Brass, the sound is stunning


----------



## Oliver (Feb 11, 2020)

sounds amazing!


----------



## YaniDee (Feb 11, 2020)

( From the Intro video) "authenticity boost for writing the hooks and cliches your customers demand!"
.. great for Blockbuster movies, and you might win an Oscar! 
Boy, music school sure seems like a waste of time in retrospect..
(Excuse the sarcasm..yes it sounds good..)


----------



## brett (Feb 12, 2020)

Does anyone know if the phrases tempo sync to your DAW? Or are they at fixed tempos? @Dietz

I’m not familiar with the Synchron player.


----------



## Oliver (Feb 12, 2020)

i dont think it will sync...unfortunatley


----------



## Ben (Feb 12, 2020)

Indeed, the Synchron Player does not offer a Syncing option at this point.


----------



## Oliver (Feb 12, 2020)

Ben said:


> Indeed, the Synchron Player does not offer a Syncing option at this point.



that would be a very welcomed feature i think


----------



## Melodee (Feb 12, 2020)

+1, would be a huge step forward!

...and a big step towards sonokinetic, but with vienna synchron technology...additionally one playable
patch would be amazing / comparing to sonokinetic and da capo, for doing some individual adjustments.


----------



## Gil (Feb 12, 2020)

Salorom said:


> Can’t wait for Synchron Brass, the sound is stunning


Do you think that the fact Ben loved that post means something?


----------



## AndyP (Feb 12, 2020)

Ben said:


> Indeed, the Synchron Player does not offer a Syncing option at this point.


Is that not essential for a library of this kind?
It also keeps me from licensing Black Eye. I'd love to, it sounds great ...


----------



## Dr.Quest (Feb 12, 2020)

This sounds great but how can you use phrases and ostinato without tempo sync? That makes it far less useful. I suppose you can render out and sync in Ableton or Logic but still...


----------



## Ben (Feb 12, 2020)

Dr.Quest said:


> I suppose you can render out and sync in Ableton or Logic


Yes, this is the solution for now.


----------



## brett (Feb 12, 2020)

@Ben. That’s unfortunate, as it means I have to write in fixed tempos which is rarely possible. I work in television where the turnarounds are fast and unusual tempos are common so I’m afraid this product, as good as it sounds, is just not flexible enough and would slow me down too much. I purchased the other big bang products but this one will regrettably be a pass for me


----------



## stevebarden (Feb 12, 2020)

Ben said:


> Yes, this is the solution for now.



Lack of tempo sync is a deal breaker for me. I can't imagine the usefulness if you have to go through that much trouble to make it fit your project.


----------



## ptram (Feb 12, 2020)

Maybe it's the right time to get the opportunity to add synchronized time stretching? VI PRO has excellent and fast time stretching algorithms, so it shouldn't be impossible to do.

Paolo


----------



## Ben (Feb 12, 2020)

ptram said:


> VI PRO has excellent and fast time stretching algorithms


VI PRO calculates the stretching offline (the stretched samples are calculated stored on the drive when opening / switching projects).
The multi-mic libraries would need too much storage space and take too long to calculate.
Also DAW-synced stretching is not possible with the stretching from VI PRO.


----------



## SomeGuy (Feb 12, 2020)

AndyP said:


> Is that not essential for a library of this kind?
> It also keeps me from licensing Black Eye. I'd love to, it sounds great ...


100% agree!! Tempo syncing to project, not the other way around, is vital for a library like this.


----------



## Mark Schmieder (Feb 13, 2020)

Well, I bought it, so we shall see if the tempo sync issue becomes a problem or not. My recollection is that certain other similar products from different vendors, which I have been using successfully, also do not tempo-sync, and I can imagine that the recording technique would matter and that there could be phase issues and other artifacts if it were to be supported.


----------



## AndyP (Feb 13, 2020)

Mark Schmieder said:


> Well, I bought it, so we shall see if the tempo sync issue becomes a problem or not. My recollection is that certain other similar products from different vendors, which I have been using successfully, also do not tempo-sync, and I can imagine that the recording technique would matter and that there could be phase issues and other artifacts if it were to be supported.


I am interested in what you can report.


----------



## MarcusMaximus (Feb 13, 2020)

AndyP said:


> I am interested in what you can report.


Yes, me too. And anyone else who has bought it. I have the other BBO products but not sure about this one in terms of the usefulness of pre-written phrases, for me anyway as I like to actually write everything myself! A bit like Apple Loops which I never use either. However I can see the value if you need something quick and haven’t got the time to actually compose from scratch..


----------



## ptram (Feb 14, 2020)

I see them like Sonokinetic phrase libraries: use them as a starting point. Then, thanks to the score (or even midi files) supplied with the recorded phrases, write your own version of the phrase with sampled instruments.

This might happen sooner or later in the composition process. I see it as rehearsing with your band, and develop from the guitar player's riff or drummer's fill. In this case, it is the full orchestra to supply the initial riff.

Paolo


----------



## MarcusMaximus (Feb 14, 2020)

Yes I understand that. Still, I'd prefer to come up with the initial riff/idea myself and build from there. I've never seen the value of having someone else's musical ideas in my own compositions, especially ones that a million other people will be using! Anyway you never know I might end up buying it, even if it's just to complete the collection (along with whatever else they come up with in future add-ons!)


----------



## Wolf68 (Feb 15, 2020)

I think this is a really good price and a good time saver if you're working professionally and have deadlines. anyway...me thinks that I can achieve comparable results with non-loop short notes. but I am a hobbyist and I have the time to fiddle around with it.


----------



## Ben (Feb 17, 2020)

We have just added the manual to our new MANUALS-Section. In this manual you will find all riffs in condensed form: https://www.vsl.info/instruments/bbo/bbo-c#included-riffs


----------



## dsblais (Feb 18, 2020)

MarcusMaximus said:


> Yes, me too. And anyone else who has bought it. I have the other BBO products but not sure about this one in terms of the usefulness of pre-written phrases, for me anyway as I like to actually write everything myself! A bit like Apple Loops which I never use either. However I can see the value if you need something quick and haven’t got the time to actually compose from scratch..


I got it largely to complement the other two BBO products, but it’s very different. A very high quality rhythmic phrase tool, its large installed size and narrow scope led me to move it off my main disk in favor of other things. The comparison to Sonokinetic is a very good one, although Capricorn is considerably easier to use while arguably less flexible as you can’t break out sections. Like Sonokinetic, I imagine I won’t use it at all for “inspired” composing, but may reach for it when there’s a time crunch and a project needs a song thrown together right away.

All in all it’s a very high quality, attractively inexpensive, but more limited alternative to Sonokinetic’s phrase libraries that is perfectly matched to the other BBO modules.


----------



## Ben (Feb 24, 2020)

Ben said:


> Indeed, the Synchron Player does not offer a Syncing option at this point.


Now it's official: The Synchron Player will get a timestretching feature soon, including dynamic stretching and DAW syncing!
I can't give you an ETA, but we are in the last phase of development for it.
I have played around with this feature for the last two weeks and it is so much fun


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Feb 24, 2020)

Ben said:


> Now it's official: The Synchron Player will get a timestretching feature soon, including dynamic stretching and DAW syncing!
> I can't give you an ETA, but we are in the last phase of development for it.



This is how it's done, folks!


----------



## Oliver (Feb 25, 2020)

great news indeed!


----------



## Ben (Mar 6, 2020)

Synchron Player with Time-Stretching is now available for download. More information in my announcement post: https://vi-control.net/community/threads/synchron-player-with-time-stretching-now-available.90669/


----------



## Oliver (Mar 6, 2020)

hooooooray!
thx!


----------



## Ben (May 18, 2021)

We did it again - and released a free expansion pack for all BBO: Capricorn users!

This bonus packs adds 3 additional musical patterns, available as _Tutti _*and* _String section_ only.




Make sure to download the expansion here:






MyProducts - Vienna Symphonic Library


Your purchased products




www.vsl.co.at


----------



## holywilly (May 18, 2021)

Darn, I was hoping new Synchron libraries today. However the expansion sounds fantastic!


----------



## heisenberg (May 18, 2021)

Thank you VSL and thank you to Guy as well for that really beautiful piece of writing.


----------



## Toecutter (May 18, 2021)

I'm not a heavy user of auto-generated ostinati but these work surprisingly well and are very musical. The time-stretching didn't kill my CPU, unlike some Kontakt libraries that simply can't handle tempo ramps in Cubase. Guess that's one of the benefits of having your own player. Thanks a lot


----------



## brett (May 18, 2021)

Toecutter said:


> I'm not a heavy user of auto-generated ostinati but these work surprisingly well and are very musical. The time-stretching didn't kill my CPU, unlike some Kontakt libraries that simply can't handle tempo ramps in Cubase. Guess that's one of the benefits of having your own player. Thanks a lot


What’s your secret? 😎
I find the time stretching brings my computer to its knees 😞


----------



## Toecutter (May 18, 2021)

brett said:


> What’s your secret? 😎
> I find the time stretching brings my computer to its knees 😞


I have no idea XD What is your CPU? Mine is a 3950X, Windows 10 Professional, Cubase 11.something (not the last update)


----------



## brett (May 18, 2021)

i9-9960x but I run the synchron player from VEP. Kontakt time stretching is far more efficient on my rig. But I do use large templates and maybe I have a load spreading issue that I haven’t been able to track down


----------



## Robo Rivard (May 18, 2021)

It's incredible how my best purchase of 2020 can keep on being my best purchase of 2021!...


----------



## Michael Antrum (May 19, 2021)

@Ben, I'd just like to say to you, and the team at VSL, thank you.

You just keep knocking it out of the park.


----------



## Ben (May 19, 2021)




----------



## Toecutter (May 19, 2021)

Ben said:


>



This is really cool Ben, instant Zimmer XD I'm using Capricon in a cue to create some underscore tension, it's a "preparing for the big heist" type of sequence and the riffs add a lot of organic movement. Loving it!


----------

